# Sally Yates, Then Ben Rhoades....The Obama Officials are Worried Sick !



## nononono (Apr 29, 2019)

*Sally Yates Interview.....Yes she is Worried !*

*



*
*Ben Rhoades Interview... ( You can see the worry ! )*

*



*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 29, 2019)

Are you out on bail already?


----------



## nononono (Apr 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are you out on bail already?


** Here's her e-mail...*
*syates@kslaw.com*

** Here's his contact address :*
*590 Tahoe Keys Blvd, South Lake Tahoe, CA 96150*

*Ask them directly......*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 29, 2019)

nononono said:


> ** Here's her e-mail...*
> *syates@kslaw.com*
> 
> ** Here's his contact address :*
> ...


Besides being a scumbag you are really, really creepy


----------



## nononono (Apr 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Besides being a scumbag you are really, really creepy


*Your projecting again when hit with the TRUTH.....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 29, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Sally Yates Interview.....Yes she is Worried !*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


If you like your report, you can keep your report.


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are you out on bail already?


Better still, is he an Army vet?

Asking for a friend.


----------



## nononono (Apr 29, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Better still, is he an Army vet?
> 
> Asking for a friend.


*Your " Friend " is known as " Domingo ".....*

*You are implying you keep some rather " Sick Fuck " company Bob....*

*In light of the incident in Poway ....Bob you have descended to an all time *
*disgusting low.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 29, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Your " Friend " is known as " Domingo ".....*
> 
> *You are implying you keep some rather " Sick Fuck " company Bob....*
> 
> ...


So you haven't served? . . . and the quick apprehension and arrest saddened you as you now have another murderer to exult and admire?


----------

